# Framebuffer lento tras X

## Mustela

Hola a todos. Aquí escribo por 1ª vez en el foro de Gentoo.

Bueno, más que nada quiero comentaros que NO soy un novato en Linux, así que podemos hablar tranquilamente de compilaciones y otras cosas, aunque mi función principal no sea programar.

Frente a mis experiencias me surgen unos pequeños inconvenientes en esta complicada vida, y uno de ellos es que en mi casa intento usar uvesafb por 2ª vez (ahora diré por qué) con resolución 1024x768, 32 bits e ywrap por varios motivos. Antes también lo hacía, pero me cansé porque me sucedía lo mismo que ahora: al entrar en X y salir de nuevo a consola, el scroll me va más lento que el caballo del malo. Por ejemplo, un ls antes de las X me va bastante rápido, similar al modo texto, y después de las X se ven las líneas como tranquilamente ascienden por la pantalla, como si se quisiera sincronizar con la frecuencia del monitor.

Otra cuestión: Tengo una Radeon HD 3300. ¿Debo usar uvesafb o cambiar de driver? He intentado usar el driver radeon, pero de 640x480 no pasa y en dmesg no da rastro de él, es más, sigue usando el anterior.

UNAME: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r5 #6 SMP Sat Nov 21 16:05:02 CET 2009 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Gracias por vuestra atención.

----------

## Coghan

En mi portátil me lleva pasando algo parecido aleatóriamente desde hace tiempo con la gráfica Ati, te paso el hilo donde lo expuse. [FRAMEBUFFER] Radeon X700 y uvesa CPU al 100%(abierto)

Ahora mismo sigo con el driver uvesa, pero procuro no cambiar mucho de consolas, porque el proceso v86d me pone la cpu al 100% durante un buen rato. Cuando me pasa debo matar el proceso (no pasa nada, el vuelve a levantarse otra vez). Me he dado cuenta que suele pasar si cambio muy rápido de una consola a otro. 

¡Vaya!, volviendo a revisar mi post anterior para pasarte estos datos, veo que en bugzilla lo han solucionado cambiando una opción en el kernel. Voy a probar y cuento.

----------

## i92guboj

Supuestamente, en linux 2.6.32 llegará KMS para el driver radeon en los chips r6xx y r7xx, eso debería eliminar todos estos problemas al usar un solo driver para X y consola.

El problema es que el soporte 3d en los drivers abiertos tan solo existe en la rama de desarrollo, y es muy inestable (por llamarlo de alguna forma, en realidad no es usable). Así que si necesitas 3d entonces la opción está descartada. Si no, quizás podrías probar una release candidate de 2.6.32 con el driver radeon y KMS, a ver que tal.

----------

## Mustela

Bien, a ver si llega ya de una vez el KMS ya que es algo muy funcional. No uso el 3D porque con 2D me va todo bastante ligerito. Lo que no he probado es usar las X con otro driver para ver si así no perjudica. Lo intentaré a ver...

Coghan, te contesto en ese post tuyo, aunque ya lleva un año...

----------

## Coghan

Gracias i92guboj por el apunte, últimamente se te ve poco por aquí, pero cuando lo haces se nota.   :Wink: 

He podido solucionar el problema con KMS, lo he posteado en el hilo adecuado que indico más arriba.

----------

## Mustela

En fin, yo me esperaré al release del 2.6.32. Gracias a ambos por vuestra ayuda.

Por mis pruebas, es todo tan curioso... mientras trabajo con las X y cambio a consola, me sigue yendo rápido, pero a la que las cierro, todo empeora, y si las vuelvo a abrir ¡se vuelve a acelerar! Son esas cosas que uno jamás comprenderá.

Un saludo.

----------

